# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Paroxetine & melatonine

## simpie

Gebruik sinds kort s morgens 10 druppels paroxetina mag ik voor t slapen gaan ook melatonine gebruiken ???

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Simpie,

Er is voor zover ik kon vinden geen negatieve wisselwerking over het gebruik van paroxetine (ookwel seroxat genoemd) en melatonine  :Smile: 
Misschien dat andere leden er ervaring mee hebben en hier nog op reageren.

*Paroxetine in combinatie melatonine*
Ik slaap nogal slecht de laatste tijd. Ik heb Alprozalam in huis wat ik al een tijdje niet meer gebruik en ik liever ook niet meer wil gebruiken met het oog op het verslavende effect ervan. Homeopatische Melatonine tabletjes werken bij mij ook nachtrust bevorderend. Ik slik 20mg Paroxetine (Seroxat) per dag, kan deze combinatie kwaad?
*Antwoord apotheker*
Het slecht kunnen slapen is mogelijk een gevolg van het gebruik van de seroxat. Seroxat kan aanleiding geven tot slaperigheid en sufheid, maar ook slapeloosheid kan optreden na het gebruik van seroxat. Om deze slaapproblemen tegen te gaan kan eventueel gebruik worden gemaakt van de door u genoemde homeopatische melatonine tablettjes. De combinatie met seroxat is geen enkel probleem. Indien u baat heeft bij deze tabletjes is deze combinatie inderdaad te prefereren boven een combinatie van seroxat en alprazolam, daar bij deze combinatie inderdaad wel afhankelijk kan optreden ten gevolge van het gebruik van alprazolam. (HK) 
_(Bron: ziekenhuis.nl)_

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## simpie

Dank je !!!! Simpie

----------


## Luuss0404

Graag gedaan  :Big Grin:

----------

